# Shower Pan & Above Floor Waste Line



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Could you describe the waste line? I've never seen an above floor drain without a sewage pit and pump.


----------



## mattorrell (Feb 13, 2013)

It's a 1.5" pvc pipe that branches off the main trunk that runs between floors. It runs underneath the tub, where it joins with the tub drain. 

The current tub is steel and was made to accommodate an above floor waste line. I started out considering just tub replacement, but the choices are very limited given that it is an above floor waste line.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Showers need a 2" drain---and a P-trap right below the shower drain--How can that be done?


----------



## mae-ling (Dec 9, 2011)

Just out of curiosity because I have never heard of such a tub or drain system, where are you from?


----------



## mattorrell (Feb 13, 2013)

I am in Boston. I agree it should be a 2" line, but there is no changing from the 1.5" line given how it is joined with the main trunk running between floors. It would mean a reducer to join from the 2" drain to the 1.5" line. 

The false floor would be used to accommodate the the above floor waste line.


----------



## HandyAndyRR (Dec 2, 2011)

Look into the shower systems from Aker by Maxx. They offer some of their shower and tub bases with an 'above the floor rough' option. This sounds like it would fit what your needs are unless I am understanding your situation wrong. This would eliminate the need for the false floor.


----------



## mae-ling (Dec 9, 2011)

A 1.5" line may not cut it, have to look into your code. Gonna need a permit too.


----------



## mattorrell (Feb 13, 2013)

I had a plumber provide an estimate and he advised that the building code requires at least 1 tub in a dwelling. So, conversion to shower only won't happen. I will just do a tub replacement or he recommended I look into Bath Fitters which makes an acrylic liner. 

Does anybody have experience with Bath Fitters acrylic tub liners?


----------



## TarheelTerp (Jan 6, 2009)

mattorrell said:


> ...he advised that the building code requires at least 1 tub in a dwelling.


I've heard this before and believe it's an erroneous reading of code text 
that has been copied over and over again from the early days.

Ask him to show you the code section.


----------



## mattorrell (Feb 13, 2013)

It's an improper interpretation of code. The requirement is to have a tub or shower according to the building inspector.


----------

